# Posting Videos - No more BBCODE Needed!



## phreebsd

Hello everyone!

This forum has now become EVEN EASIER to use! There is now no need to use BBCODE tags to embed videos in your posts. All you need to do is paste the same link you would have before then just submit the post.
It will automatically show up embedded! Sweet!

We support over 170 different sites! Here's the list below:

*Games
*Embed Games
GamesOpoly
Nonoba

*Music/Audio*
BooMP3
Deezer
_eBaums World (Audio)_
_GoEar_
_Imeem (Music)_
Imeem (Playlists)
_Jiwa_
_Jiwa (Playlists)_
Project Playlist
_ShadowSpear (Audio)_

*Other*
Amazon (aStore) (Safe to use with Thumbnails or Links turned on, but not both)
Amazon (Links) (Either use Links or Thumbnails. But don't have them turned on at the same time!)
Amazon (Thumbnails) (Either use Links or Thumbnails. But don't have them turned on at the same time!)
_CafePress (Thumbnails)_
_Daily HaHa (Funny Pictures)_
eBaum's World (Audio)
Flickr Slideshows (Photostreams)
Flickr Slideshows (Sets)
ImageShack (Slideshows)
Lively
RockYou
Scribd
Slide (SlideShows)
SlideShare
zSHARE (Links) (For zSHARE to work properly, you must download the images provided at the end of this list*)

*Video*
220 
2K Sports (Part 1) 
2K Sports (Part 2)
5min Life Videopedia
Adult Swim
AOL Music
_AOL Video_
_Apache Clips_
_Atom_
_Bebo (Sponsored Content)_
_BikerPunks_
_Blip (Permalink)_
_Blip (Show Pages)_
_BooMP3_
_Break_
BrightCove
_Carpix (Categories)_
_Carpix (Live)_
CBS Sports (AKA Sportsline)
Clarin
Clipfish
ClipShack
_ClipShare Demo_
College Humor
_Comedy Central Videos_
_Crackle (Part 1)_
_Crackle (Part 2)_
_Crave Online_
_Current_
CNN
_Daily HaHa (Flash Games)_
Daily Motion
Daily Motion (Playlists)
Dark Orange
_Diesel Bombers_
DivShare
_Dorks_
EA Sports World
_eSnips (Music) Sadly, you can only use either eSnips (Music) or eSnips (Videos), but not both at the same time. (The Music definition will be turned off by default when you import.) _
_eSnips (Videos)_
_eBaums World (Videos)_
ESPN
File Front
FileCabi
Flektor
Flickr (Videos)
_FloTrack_
Flowrestling
_Fox News_
Funny Or Die
G4TV
Game Trailers
Game Trailers (User Movies)
_GameSpot (Part 1)_
_GameSpot (Part 2)_
GameVideos
_Giant Bomb_
Globo
God Tube
Google Video
Grapheine`s BombayTV
Guba
Guitar-Tube
H3Press
Hului-CAUGHT
_iKlipz_
ImageShack (Videos)
Imeem (Video)
_IGN_
Izlesene
IzleturkJibJab (Jokes)
JibJab (Originals)
JibJab (Sendables Revceived)
JibJab (Sendables)
Jokeroo
Joe Cartoon (Cartoons)
Joe Cartoon (Videos)
Jumpcut
KillSomeTime
Koreus
Layartancap
_Leet Clips_
Leet Tube
Libero
Live Video
_LiveLeak_
Magnify 
MegaVideo
Meta Cafe
MLG: The Game Room
_Motionbox (HD & SD Videos)_
_MotorsportsMad_
MSNBC
MTV
_MTV Music_
_MyModelTalk_
MySpace
MyVideo.Co.Za
_MyVideo.De_
Newsclipper
PC Planets
PC Planets (MetaCafe Videos)
PC Planets (YouTube Videos)
Photobucket (Videos)
Photosynth
_Photography Mentor (Formerly CutFrameTV)_
PHPmotion
Poker Tube
Porkolt
Pure Pwnage (Only the Revver hosted videos will embed. The Blip.com videos won't embed at the moment.)
Putfile
_Raw Vegas_
_RuTube_
Rediff
Revision3
Revver
Sclipo
Sevenload (Shows/Sendungen)
Sevenload (Videos)
_ShadowSpear (Videos)_
Sharkle
_South Park (Clips)_
_Speedaholic_
Spike
Spiked Humor
StreetFire
_The Colbert Report (Clips)_
_The Daily Show (Clips)_
The Escapist
The Onion
_The WB_
TinyPic (Videos)
Tu
Tudou
UOL Carros
UOL Cinema
UOL Crianças
UOL Diversão e Arte
UOL Economia
UOL Eleições
UOL Esporte
UOL Estilo
UOL Mais
UOL Música
UOL Notícias
UOL Olimpíadas
UOL Tecnologia
_UOL Videolog_
_US Soccer (Podcasts)_
_US Soccer (Studio 90)_
_US Soccer (Video Network)_
_Ustream (Recorded)_
Veoh
Viddler
Video Tube
VideoJug
_Video.Mail.Ru_
Vidiac
vidiLife
Vimeo
VistaKU
Vreel
WeGame
World Star Hip-Hop
_Xfire_
Yahoo!
Yatahonga
_YouTube_
YouTube (Playlists)
YouKu
YouKu (Playlists)
ZippyVideos (Zippy Player Only)


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: you are the man!


----------



## phreebsd

thanks 
Backing up database now..


----------



## cigaro

I think we need just a few more..hahaha Good job....


----------



## phreebsd

if you find more is needed they can be added. it's very flexible.


----------

